# Offical N.F.A.A Nationals smack talk and crispie thread!!!!!



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, I see by your user title where your aim is at Nats...  :cheers:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Look at Matty go....:shade:... he's fired-ddddd-upppp !!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, I see by your user title where your aim is at Nats...  :cheers:


I guess he hasn't learned his lesson from watching all the others that have tried and failed. :doh:

And by all the others I mean..... ALL OF THEM 

This aint indoors my friend.... Sticky you better let him know what he's in for.

I have crispies from many.... Boots from Paaw and now I guess I am gonna go back to the Hive with a bottle of Syrup :thumb:

Just remember Matty...you have to also make it through the night or did you forget where you are staying :wink:

and aren't you a little old and big to be going by Matty anyway....:chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

What are you's guys talking about! :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

When did you move to NC?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> What are you's guys talking about! :noidea:


 Nice edit.. :chortle: :cheers:

and yes, I am, but only up really close..


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a fiver that says that after or during Nationals B'Ho has a very good excuse as to why his score is wayyyyyy off.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> I have a fiver that says that after or during Nationals B'Ho has a very good excuse as to why his score is wayyyyyy off.


Until you actually go shoot field.....hush in this forum until indoors starts 

I won't have an excuse as to why my scores are wayyyyy off.... Because they won't be...

Sticky how many rounds have you shot with me this year...and how many excuses did I have? :wink: Heck I haven't had an excuse yet... So why would I now? The only shoot I have shot this year with an excuse was the FITA I shot.... And that excuse was a 25+mph wind that blew Vince, Braden and I away. 


So if you want some come get some but don't be surprised when I make you my beeoottccchhhh.....just remember that just because your the height of a 3rd grader that doesn't mean you are going to get to shoot from the cub stakes like you do in Hunter Class with the Chewies....


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> I have a fiver that says that after or during Nationals B'Ho has a very good excuse as to why his score is wayyyyyy off.




```

```
i think BH will be the only one to take that bet... heheheheeeee

:mg:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> .....just remember that just because your the height of a 3rd grader that doesn't mean you are going to get to shoot from the cub stakes like you do in Hunter Class with the Chewies....


So where does your height place you? Just heading into fifth grade? :noidea:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> I have a fiver that says that after or during Nationals B'Ho has a very good excuse as to why his score is wayyyyyy off.


BowGod is the one with all the excuses not BH. :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> So where does your height place you? Just heading into fifth grade? :noidea:


Nope high school freshman 

But your missing the point of what I said....it has more to do with the kiddie chewie stakes....and not shooting field...EVVVVEEEERRRRR :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I got a case of beer...and when I say case I mean a suitcase...24...:wink: That says Kstigall doesn't shoot Nationals. 

Heck he won't even go shoot with all the people that have been trying to teach him the ropes for the past 3 seasons...so why should he change now :zip:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> BowGod is the one with all the excuses not BH. :chortle:


You ain't heard any excuses from me other than "I shot like a bum"
I have only ever lost 2 crispy bets, and on both occassions I broke out the sharpie like a man, and shook the hand of the better shooter on that given day.

Hornet beat me fair, and square. We both made mistakes I just made a couple more than he did.

Sticky beat me fair, and square, completely gut stomped me on the front 14 to the point that no matter how good I shot on the back I just couldn't seem to get ahead of him. He was the better shooter that day.
but to my defense I did take 2 crispies off sticky at the hill if he ever pays up:mg:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

"the Stan decides now is the time that this Nano needs to fly X 15 "


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> "the Stan decides now is the time that this Nano needs to fly X 15 "


That wasn't an excuse you goober.... That was me telling a funny story.... 

Ask TheShooter or Sticky and they will tell ya I laughed my arse off when it happened. We laughed about it the entire afternoon....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> You ain't heard any excuses from me other than "I shot like a bum"
> I have only ever lost 2 crispy bets, and on both occassions I broke out the sharpie like a man, and shook the hand of the better shooter on that given day.
> 
> Hornet beat me fair, and square. We both made mistakes I just made a couple more than he did.
> ...


:embara: Get me at Nats.. I'll make good, you earned em.. though, you may have to sign a couple/three back over..  :wink: :cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That wasn't an excuse you goober.... That was me telling a funny story....
> 
> Ask TheShooter or Sticky and they will tell ya I laughed my arse off when it happened. We laughed about it the entire afternoon....


Yea, gotta say, I've seen Hornet get mad, this wasn't one of those times.. he shook it off and kicked arse from there.. .well, for the most part.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> :embara: Get me at Nats.. I'll make good, you earned em.. though, you may have to sign a couple/three back over..  :wink: :cheers:


Is that a challenge????
I guess we are due for a rubber match at this point.
we going day by day, or over all score for 3 rounds?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> Is that a challenge????
> I guess we are due for a rubber match at this point.
> we going day by day, or over all score for 3 rounds?


I don't know if the economy will permit day by day.. how about a cumulative 3 day total? :noidea: :lol:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> I don't know if the economy will permit day by day.. how about a cumulative 3 day total? :noidea: :lol:




Your on


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I got a case of beer...and when I say case I mean a suitcase...24...:wink: That says Kstigall doesn't shoot Nationals.
> 
> Heck he won't even go shoot with all the people that have been trying to teach him the ropes for the past 3 seasons...so why should he change now :zip:


Ice cold Guinness not straight out of a store cooler...... Thank You very much.



IGluIt4U said:


> Yea, gotta say, I've seen Hornet get mad, this wasn't one of those times.. he shook it off and kicked arse from there.. .well, for the most part.. :lol: :wink:


:wink: Be patient, I'll get him there.... I have a potion: eye of MooseRidge, pinch of D'Bone, shot of Crown, splash of JD, whisper of coke, hole in cinder block, dash of red thong.........B'Ho will be ready to fight!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> Ice cold Guinness not straight out of a store cooler...... Thank You very much.
> 
> :wink: Be patient, I'll get him there.... I have a potion: eye of MooseRidge, pinch of D'Bone, shot of Crown, splash of JD, whisper of coke, hole in cinder block, dash of red thong.........B'Ho will be ready to fight!


I don't spend money on Guiness....:nono:

And the JD and the red thong will cancel all the other evils out.... And substitute Coke for ginger please. I don't drink coke but once in a Blue Moon anymore 

Well maybe most of them anyway :zip:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

Hornet...do you have a DY crispie?:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

damnyankee said:


> Hornet...do you have a DY crispie?:darkbeer:


You know.... I think we have always been "business" like....

So I don't think so... I know the last 2 years on the Hill we either tied or split both days....and you got me this year but we have never put one on the line. 

So that means that you are Hornet Crispieless also :wink:

I do need a new DY shirt though :chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

BOWGOD said:


> You ain't heard any excuses from me other than "I shot like a bum"
> I have only ever lost 2 crispy bets, and on both occassions I broke out the sharpie like a man, and shook the hand of the better shooter on that given day.
> 
> Hornet beat me fair, and square. We both made mistakes I just made a couple more than he did.
> ...


I was only trying to get you to post. LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> I was only trying to get you to post. LOL!!!!!!


Well you sure are worrying about a lot of others....:zip:

You need to be worried about Syrup Suckin' self 

Just like others have learned raid doesn't work.....

NOW its your turn....

Since your to skeeerrreeedddd to man up and make the challenge happen and ya keep changing your tag line......

Your gonna get stung. 

I am gonna make ya my beeoottchhh....

Total score......

HORNET VS MOPARMATTY :doh:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well you sure are worrying about a lot of others....:zip:
> 
> You need to be worried about Syrup Suckin' self
> 
> ...


I'm not SKEEEEERD!!!!

I was actually typing out my challenge when you posted.

I'm on the ultra modern internet connection called dial-up. LOL!!!!

So............

Are we talking total score on the 3 day format or 5 day format or both.

A Crispie for each day and a fiver for total score?


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm in for $50.........:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Stihlpro said:


> I'm in for $50.........:darkbeer:


I'm just waiting to hear back from a couple people....already have someone lined up to take your $50 or give you theirs. 

I will be starting the official thread sometime today


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> I'm not SKEEEEERD!!!!
> 
> I was actually typing out my challenge when you posted.
> 
> ...


Well what do you think? :zip: How do they determine a winner at Nationals? :doh:

Besides can you afford to loose EVERYDAY?:doh:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

you could always play cut-throat, and make things REALLY interesting

dollar a point, quarter an X, no handicaps or spot'd points


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

rock monkey said:


> you could always play cut-throat, and make things REALLY interesting
> 
> dollar a point, quarter an X, no handicaps or spot'd points


we could....but this will be a baddest man on the block shoot. No points....no Xs.....walk away with the Silver Bowl and get an envelope full of $$ from Hornet


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well what do you think? :zip: How do they determine a winner at Nationals? :doh:
> 
> Besides can you afford to loose EVERYDAY?:doh:


Best 3 day score it is then.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Best 3 day score it is then.


When are you getting in?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> When are you getting in?


Tuesday my good man. After doing some shopping at LAS.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Moparmatty said:


> Tuesday my good man. After doing some shopping at LAS.


Ya bringin me some goodies? :noidea: :chortle: :becky:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ya bringin me some goodies? :noidea: :chortle: :becky:


Nope!!!!!!! :chortle:


----------

